# V-Cube shipping costs thread



## brunson (Jun 20, 2008)

The site has no way to estimate shipping before giving all your information to actually place the order. I was hoping those that have actually ordered could use this thread to list what a) was in their order, b) where they had their cubes shipped to, c) shipping costs and d) shipping method (if there was more than one option). Go ahead and leave the cost in euros so it isn't influenced by fluctuating exchange rates.

Hopefully we can get enough info here to make reasonable predictions for those who'd like to estimate the cost before actually placing an order.

Thanks!


----------



## masterofthebass (Jun 20, 2008)

a) 5,6,7
b) PA, USA
c) 32.96 Euro


----------



## cmv0116 (Jun 20, 2008)

a) 5
b) NJ, USA
c) 23 euros
d) There was only one option


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 20, 2008)

brunson said:


> The site has no way to estimate shipping before giving all your information to actually place the order.



You can fill out all the information and see the shipping cost before actually submitting the order to PayPal to pay. And you can change the order later if you change your mind. So the easiest way to go here is to just fill everything out to see what the shipping comes to.

FWIW, mine is the same as masterofthebass, except mine is being shipped to IN, USA.


----------



## watermelon (Jun 20, 2008)

a) 5x5x5, 6x6x6, 7x7x7
b) VA, USA
c) €32.96

The same as masterofthebass except my package is being shipped to VA, USA instead of PA, USA.


----------



## mrbiggs (Jun 20, 2008)

That's all the same for me too (MA, USA) which would imply that shipping rates for 5,6,7 are the same to the Eastern U.S.


----------



## Jack (Jun 20, 2008)

Shipping was 32.96 as well for 5,6, and 7 to Ontario.


----------



## Dave Campbell (Jun 20, 2008)

But don't forget the "payment method surcharge" which adds even more to your order, as well. It is probably a percentage, but when i got my estimate, the total was $17 for it.


----------



## Dene (Jun 20, 2008)

I wonder if it'd be the same for New Zealand *wishful thinking*


----------



## brunson (Jun 20, 2008)

That isn't cheap (though I didn't think it would be).


----------



## hdskull (Jun 21, 2008)

Basically double the price of the cube, haha. (5x5, I mean)


----------



## TomZ (Jun 21, 2008)

For me, it did let me estimate the shipping before I made my order. However, you do need to register for an account.


----------



## Leviticus (Jun 21, 2008)

TomZ said:


> However, you do need to register for an account.



Yeah i forgot to make an accountbut i was still able to make my order. I think my username was anonymous...something. I sent him an email to recover my username and password because even when i said 'recover password' i put my email in and it said it was invalid. Weird but atleast my cubes are coming


----------



## shadowpartner (Jun 21, 2008)

levi do make a vid showing the cubes !

how u get so much$ to buy them anw?


----------



## rachmaninovian (Jun 21, 2008)

to Singapore it would take 43USD for 5x5,6x6,7x7. this is incredibly stupid..


----------



## signaly (Jun 21, 2008)

Can't wait..


----------



## pjk (Jun 22, 2008)

5x5, 6x6, 7x7
Shipping to Colorado: $51

I then chose 5x5, 6x6, and (2) 7x7, and it went up to $58.


----------



## TimMc (Jun 22, 2008)

I don't really care about the shipping costs 

Although, it'd be nice if the cubes were just in bubble wrap inside a box rather than having MASSIVE boxes which increase the shipping :-/

Tim.


----------



## shadowpartner (Jun 22, 2008)

32 EURO is standard.i tried orderin just 1 5x5 and it was still 32 EURO shippin


----------



## ROOT (Jun 22, 2008)

im trying to stay optimistic and the extra money having payed means there is more of a chance the shipping will not damage the cube =) anyones order ship yet?


----------



## brunson (Jun 22, 2008)

Seems like shipping may be flat rate percentage of total, but we'd need more non-NA shipping data to know for sure. Thanks, everyone, for the participation. It'd almost be cheaper to fly over and get them. ;-)

PJK, there hasn't been a mile high cuber's get together since the Denver Open. When you get your cubes there definitely needs to be one so you can show them off and make us all jealous.


----------



## Kenneth (Jun 22, 2008)

Try to gather and do a mass order if you are a bunch living in the same area, that will lower the shipping costs a lot. At SveKub my brother is collecting orders for us Sweds at the moment, just for that reason.


----------



## pjk (Jun 22, 2008)

brunson said:


> Seems like shipping may be flat rate percentage of total, but we'd need more non-NA shipping data to know for sure. Thanks, everyone, for the participation. It'd almost be cheaper to fly over and get them. ;-)
> 
> PJK, there hasn't been a mile high cuber's get together since the Denver Open. When you get your cubes there definitely needs to be one so you can show them off and make us all jealous.


For sure. I am actually 200 miles south in Alamosa right now, or else I'd already be asking to get together. I'll be up back living in Golden in early August...maybe sooner. Dan Knights wanted to get together a couple weeks back, but I couldn't. You should contact a couple of those guys from the club, I'm sure they'd like to get together. There are tons all over the area. When I get back I plan on working on setting up the competition in September.

anyway, as far as shipping goes, maybe we should combine orders (I haven't completed the order yet). Brunson, do you want to order with me, and then whoever they are shipped to can ship the cubes to the other person for like $10? PM me.


----------



## hdskull (Jun 22, 2008)

Yea... I want a 5x5 but I don't want to pay for the ridiculous shipping, I'll split shipping with someone who is willing to bring it to UCSD summer 2008.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 22, 2008)

Don't forget that Stefan mentioned there's a limit. You can't go over the price of about what it cost to buy 2 of each (5x5x5, 6x6x6, 7x7x7) for a single order.


----------



## joey (Jun 22, 2008)

Mike: Can you buy me a 6x6 or 7x7?


----------



## 4Chan (Jun 23, 2008)

Is there any way to track the shipping?

i dont think so, I'm just curious is all.


----------



## mrbiggs (Jun 23, 2008)

Cubes=Life said:


> Is there any way to track the shipping?
> 
> i dont think so, I'm just curious is all.



On a related note, does anyone know if the "your order has been processed" email a sign that they're shipping it, or do we get two?


----------



## jonny guitar (Jun 23, 2008)

I would like to know if they are shipped standard mail or courier because someone like UPS will add a ridiculous amount for brokerage on top of the already ludicrous $42 to ship a single cube to Canada. I emailed them and asked but they have not responded. Man, I have had $2000 amps and guitars shipped insured for less than that.


----------



## alexc (Jun 26, 2008)

I'm debating about whether to buy one or not. I would just get a 5x5 and the total price says it would be $76. I guess nobody really knows yet, but is it really worth it?


----------



## UMichSpeedCubist (Jun 26, 2008)

alexc said:


> I'm debating about whether to buy one or not. I would just get a 5x5 and the total price says it would be $76. I guess nobody really knows yet, but is it really worth it?



If I had the money I'd by it only after the 7x7 and 6x6. But to me it's worth it more because I already have five Rubik's brand 5x5's. So say if you only had one regular 5x5, then perhaps your money is better spent either buying a VC 7x7, VC 6x6, or another regular 5x5...


-Doug


----------



## masterofthebass (Jun 26, 2008)

Yes its worth it! Haven't you listened to ANYONE who's tried a 5x5 and 7x7. The 6x6 has mixed reviews, but everyone who has tried the 5x5 and 7x7 has said it is worth it.


----------



## pjk (Jun 26, 2008)

I've tried all of them. The 5x5 is amazing. I probably solved it 30 times when I had it, and never really locked up at all. 

The 6x6 is nice too, but tends to lockup and is not nearly as smooth. But that may be because I wasn't used to it. I popped it twice when I was messing with it.

The 7x7 is also very nice, like the 5x5. Even with slightly mis-aligned slices, the 7x7 is still very smooth and fluid. Outer face turns are as nice as a lubed 3x3, if not nicer.

Of course, all of the puzzles I used were lubed and worked in, so I can't speak for the ones straight out of the box.


----------



## alexc (Jun 26, 2008)

Is anybody going to sell them at the Nationals? If yes, I could wait till then to get one.


----------

